# Changing the drive belt on a Ford YT16



## Davidson (May 15, 2011)

I'm trying to replace the drive belt on a Ford YT16 that we bought recently. How do I remove the belt from the motor pulley? Should I remove the electric clutch (I think that's what it's called) for the mower deck? I was able to loosen the bar that holds the belt on that pulley, but there's another piece in the way that is attached to the bottom of the motor and appears to be there to keep the electric clutch for the mower deck from turning - that's the thing that's now stopping the belt from coming out. 

Any advice would be welcome!

Thanks,

Grant
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-SiNjFXkra2sZA9K01ZYMY9M40AfgbqFvKtd6-Gg96w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_QN0z-7e9tro/TdAZWGK6IPI/AAAAAAAAAKY/hGovIrLjQUs/s144/DSC01854.JPG" height="114" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/WGrantDavidson/GardenTractors?authkey=Gv1sRgCOGh-a3y9MOLOg&feat=embedwebsite">Garden Tractors</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Davidson (May 15, 2011)

I figured out how to change the belt. It became clearer when I was able to get a better view of it. 

Next question - this tractor has a Peerless 801-020 transaxle. How do I lubricate it? there's no drain (that I can see) on the underside for oil, so does it just take grease? 

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

About the trans - a few things can tell you if it runs grease or oil - if you can take a wheel off, you should be able to see a seal for oil filled trans missions- a grease filled usually has none ( just bushings inside the case).

If you can pull the rear fenders off to get a better look at the top of the trans ( might have to pull the trans pulley) - sometimes they hide fill plugs under there.

If it does run either, and the oil filled has a top fill plug, the trans could be drilled and tapped for a drain plug ( out of the way of any gears) - while bennonite grease filled transmissions can be drilled and tapped for zerk grease fittings.

Judging by the size of the tractor in your pic- id say its a GT heavy duty tractor- it should run oil- check around the sides and front of the trans as well for drain plugs.

I have a 86GTII craftsman- the drain and fill plugs are on the left side of the trans just behind the rear tire.


Just make sure its not a hydro trans- those are totally different animals.


----------

